# Mavericks Claim Eddy Curry



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

*UPDATE: Mavericks Claim Eddy Curry; Waive Delonte West*



> Eddy Curry has been claimed off waivers by the Dallas Mavericks.
> 
> The Mavericks already have 15 players on the roster, which would mean the team would need to cut a player.
> 
> ...


With injuries to Dirk and Kaman, this is understandable. Rumor has it that Delonte West, who has been suspended for "conduct detrimental to the team" twice in the last two weeks, will be cut to make room on the roster.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Delonte West officially waived today to make room for Eddy Curry. Mavericks tried to first agree to a buyout w/ West, and also shopped Dominique Jones to make room to no avail.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Curry is starting tomorrow night. Dwight better dominate.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Eddy Curry is starting? :lol:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

How is this guy still in the league?

Dwight better throw up 30/20.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Well this didn't last long. Curry being waived to make room for Troy Murphy.


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Yeah not sure what happened. He seemed to play well enough against LA. Maybe they want the floor spacing Murphy provides that they lack when Dirk isn't out on the floor.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

kbdullah said:


> Yeah not sure what happened. He seemed to play well enough against LA. Maybe they want the floor spacing Murphy provides that they lack when Dirk isn't out on the floor.


Curry certainly wasn't terrible, but he looked like the same old overweight, foul-prone, allergic to defense behemoth he's always been. He can get some baskets in the paint, but he's still worthless at just about everything else. In today's league, where many teams are starting Centers that are the size of what used to be Power Forwards, Dallas probably feels like Kaman and Wright are a good enough Center rotation, with Bernard James seeing some minutes. 

Given that Dallas has another month, at least, without Dirk, and that Chris Kaman is coming back soon, I guess they would rather have a smaller lineup with better shooting. Plus, keep in mind that Carlisle and Jim O'Brien have both coached Murphy, and Obie loves him.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

He honestly looked like a decent enough end of the bench big. He must bring a bad attitude to the team, otherwise I don't get why he can't hold on to a roster spot as an injury reserve type big.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

R-Star said:


> He honestly looked like a decent enough end of the bench big. He must bring a bad attitude to the team, otherwise I don't get why he can't hold on to a roster spot as an injury reserve type big.


Think Indy should take a look at him? He torched us when he was in New York. We would have a massive Center rotation with him, Mahinmi, and Hibbert, and it would ensure that Plumtree and Pendergraph never see any time at the 5. Plus, it would mean Ben Hansbrough would be gone.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Think Indy should take a look at him? He torched us when he was in New York. We would have a massive Center rotation with him, Mahinmi, and Hibbert, and it would ensure that Plumtree and Pendergraph never see any time at the 5. Plus, it would mean Ben Hansbrough would be gone.


If I'm wrong about the attitude thing and he'd just sit on the end of the bench and not complain, I'd be more than happy to have him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

What's Curry's weight looking like these days? Hard to see him getting any sort of minutes if he hasn't dropped a whole lot of weight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> What's Curry's weight looking like these days? Hard to see him getting any sort of minutes if he hasn't dropped a whole lot of weight.


He honestly didn't look too out of shape out there. I remember the announcers saying he lost 40lbs (I think) when training with Miami.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's over. Are there even enough offenses in the league where his post scoring is an asset, especially when you offset him giving up just as many points and not rebounding...I mean he'll find the end of the bench somewhere but any type of real reclamation probably won't happen. The league is too small for him in more ways than one


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

looooool


----------



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

Looks like Chris Kaman returned for Mavericks tonite, so that might be the answer right there.


----------

